# TrimTex Z shadow molding



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am working on a new home right now which calls for a baseboard detail where the edge of the baseboard tri will be flush with the finished face of the drywall. In the past I have used Fry Reglit DRMZ material to terminate the drywall edge along the baseboard. For me it is a problematic material to use. So instead, I am trying a similar Trim Tex product to create the detail. Has anybody used this product? Any feedback?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you can't go wrong with it.....we use it all the time everywhere - around the doors, windows, skirting and ceiling.....but to have the best quality details make sure everything is 100% straight


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

keke said:


> you can't go wrong with it.....we use it all the time everywhere - around the doors, windows, skirting and ceiling.....but to have the best quality details make sure everything is 100% straight


With any of these modern, nearly trimless, level 5 homes, we send a crew with straight edges to pre shim the house before hanging sheetrock.


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Yeah ive used it lots for baseboard with 1/2 inch reveal btween it and shadow bead has to be put in really straight we usually snap chalk lines jut above it then trimtex spray glue it and board then shoot it on with 1/2 inch air stapler its easier to cut mitres with a vynyl saw blade is what i use the fry reglet stuff is nice but cost alot more


----------

